
Feedback Requested: Medium for Startups - perdet
Hey everyone!<p>I&#x27;m thinking of creating a website for entrepreneurs where they can post their successful playbook and reasons for failure, getting into the mind of what drove them to finally hitting success. I feel that&#x27;s really missing in today&#x27;s content - the secret sauce, the framework and story of how people really succeeded or failed.<p>I always wanted something like this for myself so I could have done things differently or better.<p>What do you think?
======
sneg55
already exists: [https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/)

~~~
perdet
This is a forum. I was thinking of making it more Medium-like

